# Marans breeding question



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I do not understand genetics. When breeding let's say a Cuckoo Rooster to a Copper Black hen, what color(s) can you expect to get? Or any two color combinations. So confused  Thank you!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They will all be mixed and different.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What makes it impossible to know what the outcome is going to be are the hidden genetics that created the color of the parent birds.

There are a few color combos that can give you more of an idea of what the outcome will be, like breeding black to blue, splash to blue or black.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Got to think of every one as a surprise!


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Ok, so to get true color you should breed like colors together?


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

I only have one Cuckoo and its a rooster. Will post pics today to get your opinion and type confirmation. Not sure what type of Marans a few are.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would have to check but it might be possible to use a true black with the cuckoo. That doesn't help if you don't have one.

But if you have them for the pure pleasure I wouldn't worry about breeding the right color combos to keep the colors true. Same goes for type.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Generally people only breed like colors because if you breed two unlike colors you usually mess up both (in other words they don't come out looking like either parent, rather like a little bit of both or sometimes they look like neither.) Unless you are adding a new color into a breed or trying to make a very bottle-necked genetic pool larger I can't really see why else you would cross colors... but as Robin said, if you just have them for the joy of having Marans it doesn't really matter. I have Marans here... I am crossing them to Legbars to make Olive Eggers as soon as I get their new coop done. You could also cross the cuckoo Maran hens to a Rhode Island Red rooster to make Black sex-links (who'd lay darker eggs than a RIR but lighter than a pure Maran.) Sex links are great if you're looking to sell the chicks because people usually only want pullets and they're super easy to pick out from hatching on.

There is a fun little chicken calculator if you want to just punch in a bunch of theoretical breedings and see what you'd get... (English options are the second down.)
http://kippenjungle.nl/Overzicht.htm#kipcalculator


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks so much for all of your help, I understand things better than before.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

It was very windy out and I didn't get a good pic of my rooster. Is having one rooster to 5 hens ok?


----------

